# في ثوان ارسم الإحداثيات من الإكسيل إلى الأتوكاد



## أبو ماجد (23 أبريل 2007)

في ثوان ارسم الإحداثيات من الإكسيل إلى الأتوكاد


----------



## محمد نحلة (25 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (26 أبريل 2007)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## محمود الناصري (27 أبريل 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engramy (29 أبريل 2007)

:59: :59: :59: :59: :59: 

مش فاهم حاجة

حد يفهمني


----------



## عزيز4554 (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
وين الطريقة
وشكرا


----------



## zico_zidany (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اين الطريقه التى نحول بها الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد


----------



## غدير القدومي (29 أبريل 2007)

؟؟؟ ما هذا .؟؟؟


----------



## محمود القزاز (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي وندعو الله تعالي أن يوفقنا وإياكم إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه . وبعد
كيفية نقل إحداثيات من ملف إكسل إلي الأوتوكاد.
1- يتم إعداد ملف الإكسل بحيث ترتب الأعمدة 
A عمود التسلسل ولا نحتاج أتركه كما,
B العمود الأول east 
C العمود الثاني north
D العمود الثالث elev
E العمود الرابع فيتم الضغط بالماوس كليك يسار علي أول خانه بالعمود E1 وإختيار من قائمة إدراج insert
ثم إختيار(دالة) (function)
بعد ذلك يفتح جدول (insert function)
,وفيه تختار من select a category تختار all
وفيه أيضا تختار من select a function تختار concatenate
بعد ذلك تضغط ok

ليفتح لك جدول أخر (function arguments)
-أمام الصف الأول المسمي (text1) تضغط بالماوس كليك يسار داخل الفراغ ثم تضغط بالماوس كليك يسار مره اخري عند أول east بالإحداثيات الموجوده بالملف وليكن الخانة المسماه B1
-فيظهر لك بالجدول أمام text 1 = B1 

-ثم تضغط في الجدول (function arguments)
-أمام الصف الثاني المسمي (text 2) تضغط بالماوس كليك يسار داخل الفراغ ثم تكنب علامة الفاصلة وهي حرف الواو مع shift
-فيظهر لك بالجدول أمام text 2 = علامة الفاصلة.

-ثم أمام الصف الثالث المسمي (text 3) تضغط بالماوس كليك يسار داخل الفراغ ثم تضغط بالماوس كليك يسار مره اخري عند أول north بالإحداثيات الموجوده بالملف وليكن الخانة المسماه C1
-فيظهر لك بالجدول أمام text 3 = C1

-ثم تضغط في الجدول (function arguments)
-أمام الصف الرابع المسمي (text 4) تضغط بالماوس كليك يسار داخل الفراغ ثم تكنب علامة الفاصلة وهي حرف الواو مع shift
-فيظهر لك بالجدول أمام text 4 = علامة الفاصلة.

-ثم أمام الصف الخامس المسمي (text 5) تضغط بالماوس كليك يسار داخل الفراغ ثم تضغط بالماوس كليك يسار مره اخري عند أول Elev بالإحداثيات الموجوده بالملف وليكن الخانة المسماه D1
-فيظهر لك بالجدول أمام text 5 = D1

وبهذا تكون إنتهيت من عمل الدالة فتتوكل علي الله وتضغط OK

فتجد في الخانة E1 تم عمل الدالة لأول إحداثيات فتمرر الماوس لأسفل بعد الضغط علي 
تلك الخانة E1 لتحقق الدالة لجميع الإحداثيات .

بعد ذلك تأخذ من العمود E دالة أي نقاط أو كل النقاط أو نقطة واحدة بامر نسخ COPY
بعد ذلك تفتح ملف الأوتوكاد وتضغط كلك يسار أسفل شاشة البرنامج comand:
ثم تضغط كليك يمين وتختار لصق paste تجد نزول النقاط في مكانها حسب إحداثياتها
ولعمل خط بين هذه النقاط تختار أمر line قبل إختيار لصق paste

هذا أكون بعون الله تعالي إنتهيت من نقل إحداثيات من الإكسيل إلي الأوتوكاد
وأدعو الله تعالي أن تكونوا قد حصلتم علي معلومة جديدة وأن يجعلها الله خالصة لوجه الكريم وينفع بها الأمة .

وعلي فكرة أي شئ الإنسان لا يعلمه في مجال البرامج والمعادلات والأرقام يشعر وكأنه معقد ولا مجال لفهمه وعندما يفتح الله علي الشخص ويتعلمه يستشعر بساطته وسهولته.

وإلي الأعضاءالمهتمين بهذا الموضوع حتي نفتح مجال توسعة دائرة المعرفة بهذا الموضوع , كيفية عمل شكل معين لهذه الإحداثيات وليكن شجرة أو عمود كهرباء أو أي شكل أختاره ووضعه علي شاشة الاوتوكاد بأمر واحد أو عدة أوامر؟:81:

هذا والله الموفق،،،


----------



## غدير القدومي (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ..... أنا في صدد تجربة الطريقة ان شاء الله ..... مشاركة رائعة جدا .... تنفع الجميع وتزيد من ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك أخي محمود


----------



## أبو ماجد (30 أبريل 2007)

عذرا إخواني الكرام لأنني ظننة المرة الماضية أن الملف رفع وإليكم رابط 
الملف 
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=ihf931rpN


----------



## هاشم حسن (1 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## م/حسن كامل (2 مايو 2007)

تحياتي وشكري وتقديري لمعلوماتكم القيمة - ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق والنجاح وان يزيد من امثالكم 
كما اود ان تكمل موضوع احداثيات الأعمدة والشجر وخلافه


----------



## محمود القزاز (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
الطريقة المشروحة في الرسالة السابقة 
هي نفس الدالة الموجودة بملف الإكسيل المرسل من أبو ماجد جزاه الله خيرا مع الإختلافات البسيطة والتي تؤدي نفس العمل مع شرح كيفية عملها .

وبالنسبة إلي عمل شكل معين ووضعه علي عدة نقاط بالرسم 
- نأخذ نسخ من الدالة التي تم شرحها من قبل للنقاط التي بنفس الكود (يعني نقاط الشجر علي حده أو نقاط الأعمدة علي حده .......)
- نذهب إلي ملف الأوتوكاد ونستعمل أمر copy من قائمة draw (ونكون قد رسمنا شكل الشجرة أو العمود من قبل) بعد إختيار أمر copy نختار الشكل المراد وضعه علي النقاط وليكن (شجرة أو عمود أو ......) ثم في أسفل شاشة الأوتوكاد 
أمام خانة comand: نضغط بالماوس كليك يمين ونختار paste
وبذلك نكون قد وضعنا الشكل المراد علي جميع النقاط .
لاحظ عند إستخدامك لأوتوكاد 2000 أو ما قبل تختار داخل أمر copy أختيار( متعدد multible)
هذا والله الموفق ،،،


----------



## tanakaa (5 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (8 مايو 2007)

شكر الله لكم جهدكم وأثابكم

استفدت من الشرح ومن الملف المرفق ايضا


----------



## الذهب النادر (18 مايو 2007)

:12: الله يعطيك العافية وكثر من امثالك


----------



## s.m.s (18 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن الخطوة الاخيرة في رسم شكل معين ما ده تضبط عندي ياريت توضيح اكثر . ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## احمد غنيم (19 مايو 2007)

شكراً,شكراً,شكراً
شكراً,شكراً,شكراً
شكراً,شكراً,شكراً
شكراً,شكراً,شكراً


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (19 يونيو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فراولاية (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
تم مسح الملف من الموقع نرجو اعادة تحميلة 
وشكرا


----------



## المساح2008 (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على الجهد الطيب ومذيدا من الابداع


----------



## قيس الموسوي (13 أغسطس 2007)

احسنت المشاركة ...وبارك الله لك عملك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (13 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم 
تم مسح الملف من الموقع نرجو اعادة تحميلة 
وشكرا*


----------



## حمدى الفولى (13 أغسطس 2007)

نرجو منكم شرح كيفية تحميل الملفات


----------



## omarosh (15 أغسطس 2007)

شككككككررررا


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (15 أغسطس 2007)

*الأخ / محمود القزاز*

السلام عليكم,,,
مع الشكر لك والدعاء لك بالتواصل


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الذهب النادر (19 أغسطس 2007)

وين\ا
لابداعات


----------



## hassanabdrabou (20 أغسطس 2007)

هشوف واقول رائى اوكى


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafammy (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فرزات (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس مصري قديم (23 يناير 2010)

كيف اقوم بالعملية العكسية اقصد من الاوتوكاد الي الاكسل


----------



## أبوالمعتز (23 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز الموقع الكذكور مغلق للتجديد
رجاء الرفع في موقع أخر
تحياتي


----------



## zola3 (23 يناير 2010)

_شكرا اخي محمود , لقد جربت كيفية نقل إحداثيات من ملف إكسل إلي الأوتوكاد و كانت ناجحة , بورك فيك_


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (23 يناير 2010)

*أخي العزيز الموقع الكذكور مغلق للتجديد
رجاء الرفع في موقع أخر

جزاك الله كل خير*​*
*


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ammine11 (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله فيك أخي محمود


----------



## ah_gadaan1983 (25 يناير 2010)

هنا شئ تم نسيانه
1-بعد الانهاءمن امر نسخ ناخذ امر multiple ثم امر point ثم ناخذ لصق


----------



## مهندس/زايد (28 يناير 2010)

طريقة100%ناجحة
بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من الفائدة


----------



## adam omer (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abdelhamed2010 (30 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abdelhamed2010 (30 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

:59:


أبو ماجد قال:


> في ثوان ارسم الإحداثيات من الإكسيل إلى الأتوكاد


 


abdelhamed2010 قال:


> جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أبو ماجد (30 يناير 2010)

http://file15.9q9q.net/Download/19852775/----------------------------.xls.html


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك
نفعنا الله بك


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 يناير 2010)

أبو ماجد قال:


> http://file15.9q9q.net/download/19852775/----------------------------.xls.html


إضافة متميزة 
شكرا لك


----------



## الملك المفقود (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام صايغ (17 فبراير 2010)

محمود القزاز قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدي وندعو الله تعالي أن يوفقنا وإياكم إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه . وبعد
> كيفية نقل إحداثيات من ملف إكسل إلي الأوتوكاد.
> 1- يتم إعداد ملف الإكسل بحيث ترتب الأعمدة
> ...


 
اشكرك كثيرا يااخي لكن حبذا لو وضعت شرحك علي ملف بوربوينت لتوضيح ذلك من شاشة برنامج اكسيل


----------



## هانى عامر (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود ونرجو المساعدة فى كيفية ادراج رقم النقطة على الاوتوكاد مع الاحداثيات ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فارس حسن (18 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك ..................................


----------



## مصطفي حامد حجازي (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (22 فبراير 2010)

شرح جميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البرقداوي (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير ونسأل الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتكم انشاالله .


----------



## AMR GODA (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)




----------



## صقر مأرب (25 فبراير 2010)

تشكر على هذه الافاده


----------



## AMR GODA (28 فبراير 2010)

مجهود طيب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civilworks (27 مارس 2010)

جربت الطريقة ... 
و كانت النتيجة ان حصلت على الترتيب الصحيح في ملف الاكسل فقط ..

و لم يستطع الاوتكاد رسم النقاط ب copy and paste ????


----------



## JEZA707 (27 مارس 2010)

يعطيك ربي الف عافية يا شيخ


----------



## ahmed_201 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو ماجد (28 مارس 2010)

civilworks قال:


> جربت الطريقة ...
> و كانت النتيجة ان حصلت على الترتيب الصحيح في ملف الاكسل فقط ..
> 
> و لم يستطع الاوتكاد رسم النقاط ب copy and paste ????



أخي الكريم يجب أن يكون المؤشر عند سطر الأوامر بالأتوكاد قبل عملية اللصق
وجرب مرة أخرى


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (31 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## م انس الشباطات (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مطيع يحيى (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## NOORALDIN (6 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ..... أنا في صدد تجربة الطريقة ان شاء الله ..... مشاركة رائعة جدا .... تنفع الجميع وتزيد من ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك أخي محمود*​


----------



## ملا رمضان (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هانى عامر (7 مايو 2010)

طريقة ممتازة وجزاك الله خيرا ولكنى ابحث عن طريقى لتنزيل الاحداثيات بالارقام والاكواد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس صغنون (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOORALDIN (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..... أنا في صدد تجربة الطريقة ان شاء الله ..... مشاركة رائعة جدا .... تنفع الجميع وتزيد من ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الدبس (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .... واطعمك لحم طيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي الدبس (11 مايو 2010)

:56:جزاك الله خيرا .... واطعمك لحم طيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## كاظم الذهبي (11 مايو 2010)

اين الملف


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور جزيلا وسوف اقوم باضافة ملف اكسيل لتسهيل هذا الموضوع


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## chamil (29 مايو 2010)

thank you very muuuuuuuuuuch


----------



## sayad (30 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## NOORALDIN (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..... أنا في صدد تجربة الطريقة ان شاء الله ..... مشاركة رائعة جدا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## رجب فتحى (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس


----------



## odwan (16 يونيو 2010)

what is this
??????????????????????


----------



## rossation (16 يونيو 2010)

*ايه الجمال ده*

لا سحر و لا شعوذه
محدش شاف اى حاجه


----------



## أبو ماجد (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذا رابط التحميل جديد 
انسخ العمود d واذهب إلى شريط الأوامر في الأتوكاد وعلم عنده والصق تجد جميع النقاط


http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/12958193/----------------------------.


----------



## GEORGE-AS (8 يوليو 2010)

:13: شكرا جزيلا


----------



## منصور محمود ج (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ABDELSANEA (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملفات رسم الأحداثيات من الأكسل الى الأتوكاد*

جزاكم اللة كل خير على ما تقدموة من علم ومعرفة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أبو ماجد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا رابط التحميل جديد
> انسخ العمود d واذهب إلى شريط الأوامر في الأتوكاد وعلم عنده والصق تجد جميع النقاط
> 
> ...


 

سلمت يمينك يا أبا ماجد بالفعل طريقة رائعة وعندي سؤال لك أتمنى أن ألقَ له إجابة عندك:

عندي آلاف النقاط المرسومة في أوتوكاد أريد تحويلها بالعكس إلى ملف إكسل كل نقطة بإحداثياتها فهل إلى ذلك من سبيل؟؟

مع الشكر


----------



## mehaia80 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

خير الناس أنفعهم للناس


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hosh123 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
جزاك الله خيرا لقد احببت ان اضيف الى موضوعك الجميل طريقه اسهل لنقل بيانات كامله من الأكسيل الى الاوتوكاد 
ستجدها فى الرابط التالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232898.html


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## توفيق62 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

_من قائل العبارة يا م/ غدير القدومى_


----------



## العريجي محمد (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hawwash (24 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووو
وووووووووو
وووووو
ووو
و
ولاكن ما فاهم شىء
!!!!!!!!
!!!!
!!
!


----------



## engyousry (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير فعلا شئ ممتاز بس فاضل رقم النقطة و ربنا يكمل عليك قصرك بالجنة ( جمعا انشاء الله ) 
م / يسرى ابوالهدى


----------



## adel elroby (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## سهيل البابلي (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Mohamed gabr (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية ( تمت التجربه بنجاح )


----------



## WAMI XXX (18 نوفمبر 2011)

انا عارف الطريقة دى
بس لها عيب
و هو ان هى غير صالحة لعدد كبير من النقط
و الا بتاخد وقت كبير جدا جدا
عن نفسى كان اخرى فيها 1000 نقطة

مع انى كنت بجرب على ملف حوالى 130000 نقطة


----------



## ELAAMRI9 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ... بصدد التجربة*


----------



## kaleedfor (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## terfassa2009 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا أخي على المشاركة الطيبة*


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم وارجو ان تعم الفائدة وبشكرك على وساعة صدرك


----------



## محمد الفجال (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (25 فبراير 2012)

شكراً لكل من مرّ على الموضوع


----------



## Shoosib (9 يناير 2013)

شــــــــــــكراً:56:


----------



## ابراهيم. (10 يناير 2013)

رابط التحميل غير صالح ارجو رفع الملف من جديد


----------



## مهندس عبدالتواب (17 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ibrahim morgan (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (29 مارس 2013)

اين الطريقه التى نحول بها الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (16 نوفمبر 2013)

أرجو من المهتمين تجربتها فى العبارات الصندوقية وشكرا ومشكوور يا باشمهندس محمود


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً,شكراً,شكراً
شكراً,شكراً,شكراً
شكراً,شكراً,شكراً
شكراً,شكراً,شكراً


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون
كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان فى الميزان حبيبتان الى الرحمن
_سبحان الله وبحمده ـ سبحان الله العظيم_​


----------

